# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wierda (Aduard)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wierda

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Aduard, Aduard

Adres: Burgemeester van Barneveldweg 23-B, Aduard

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkaduard.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wierda*

----------

